
Twitter in the blockchain? Is already here - rdevnull
https://stellar.lol
======
randomerr
I'll give it a try. My public key is:

GC5HZ23IT5IROG6GXIJDKNDQGSGSSG7DWSLZRMGJJAMZ22GY44TFMHXM

